
Find Your Voice: Writing for a Webzine (1999) - panic
http://polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/zine.html
======
pjc50
> The role of the audience is central in another context: MP3. MP3's explosive
> growth is fueled by the appeal of free stuff, of course, but at a more basic
> level it is fueled by musicians' fervent desire to circumvent record
> companies and their onerous contracts. Record companies do roughly three
> things: production, distribution, and promotion. Production can already be
> bought by the yard, and MP3 promises a new distribution system. That leaves
> the most complicated of a record company's functions, promoting records.
> [...] In order to circumvent record companies completely, it follows that
> bands must learn to use the Internet to promote themselves -- that is, to
> build an audience.

Interesting and prescient. A good reminder that the "copyright wars" are
three-sided. The record companies like to pretend that they're protecting the
musicians from the public, but who's protecting the musicians from the labels?

------
verytrivial
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xut4LgT...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xut4LgTjEzYJ:polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/zine.html)

------
mojoe
The article talks about private, public, and commercial voices as if they're
discrete things, but it seems more like a spectrum to me. For instance, my
zine is ostensibly commercial (compellingsciencefiction.com) but I have
specific goals about the kinds of stories I want to get people reading, which
limits my audience pretty drastically. I think in most true commercial
ventures businesses adapt their products to find a market (which makes money)
rather than try to adapt the market to their product (which is harder and
makes much less money). This is just one example of a point on the spectrum of
private-to-commercial.

------
rijoja
I have some experimental ideas of a not so serious underground zine format.
Please contact me if you are interested.

~~~
farleykr
Also, I'm not seeing any contact info in your profile. How should I contact
you?

~~~
rijoja
Ah totally forgot that this wasn't reddit, and that there is no way for you to
PM me. Drop me an e-mail at rijoja@yahoo.com and we'll take it from there!

